# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St John & U.S. Virgin Islands Travel Forum >  >  Island Vacation

## griemersma

Heading to St. John for a little R&R and wondering what things I need to do?  My usual vacation is to plan nothing, do a lot of reading and then do what every the heck I want when I feel like it.  Peter mentioned music and I have that on the list but any other suggestions would be great.

----------


## MIke R

Skinny Legs  is a great bar in Coral Bay...Fish Trap and Lime Inn are wonderful restaurants....the Sunday brunch at Caneel Bay Resort is excellent....all the beaches are magnificent...Trunk and Cinnamon in particular....

----------


## NHDiane

What he said...can't think of anything else...except not planning a damn thing!

----------


## griemersma

Thanks for the information.  Getting the feel of the island and spent time at Hawksnest today before it started to rain.  Grabbed lunch and headed back to the villa and enjoyed some more sun.  Ate at High Tide and Iguana Grill and both of them were good.  So far a very nice trip.

----------


## Peter NJ

Stop by Caps in town for Conch Fritters..If you pass by the Cruz Bay Boutique Hotel in town tell me your thoughts on what the place looks like...Its kinda across from the Lime Inn..Enjoy the beaches!

----------


## griemersma

Peter, we will give them a try.  So far we have dined at High Tide, Iguana Grill and had beer and shark bites at Woody's.  Rented a dinghy today and went along the north shore and did some snorkeling.  It is a fun island.

----------


## Peter NJ

Caps place is just a shack by the roadside kinda by the Post Office...Very local but give it a try..They always had great Conch fritters with ice cold beer...Very cheap...If you want Italian Cafe Roma in Cruz Bay was great way back when..They are still in business so they must be doing something right...

----------


## Peter NJ

Caps Place...Not for the faint....LOL

----------


## griemersma

Walked by it a few times but I may not get my wife into it.  I would, she may not and it is what ever she says when we are on vacation : :)

----------


## MIke R

Caps is harmless.....its their Select..

go for a beer...

----------


## Peter NJ

Glenn I don't blame your wife...It was a place late night to get some food after boozing all night...The Conch fritters were huge and like 50 cents a piece...I do recommend checking out Freds in Cruz Bay to see what bands are playing...

----------


## griemersma

Ended up at a place called Fatty Crab tonight. They are located in New York and they have one location here.  We like trying different places but we didn't enjoy the food.  Each meal was in the $20 range and it was about the size of a sampler.  The food has some unique flavors that we didn't enjoy.  Oh well, we learned and their are many more places to try.

----------

